# Simple drill press table jigs



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The important thing to remember about accessories is they do not have to be complex or pretty; they just need to work well. This simple drill press table has no whistles or bells but it really makes life easy. The 2-3/8" diameter hole lets you support a vacuum hose. The table can be flipped over for use as a sacrificial base. 5 screws and some scrap wood is all you need. When sanding on your drill press you need clearance for the sanding drums to go slightly below the table surface. There are plans available with removable inserts that are nice but this simple set up works just fine. Just cut a through hole in a piece of scrap material large enough to allow your largest sanding drum to fit inside with clearance for dust extraction. When using smaller sized drums just angle the piece so the edge is close to the drum. I built these jigs from high density particle board; why that material? Because a store closed and gave me a huge stack of shelf boards for free. MDF or plywood would also work fine.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Pretty nice ,I would think carraige head bolts work for mounting, I may give it a try as I have been wanting to increase my drill press capacity


----------



## Dakota Kid (Dec 8, 2011)

Just bought a small bench top drill press and wondering how to attatch table to drill press? Also any other tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ethylplant (Feb 19, 2011)

*Drill Press Table*

Drill Press tables are rather easy to design, and build. You do not need fancy, complicated, or expensive. It just needs to work, and fit your needs. 

You can add T-Tracks, hold down clamps, holes for sanding drums, etc... or not. It's up to you, and what you need. 

Carriage bolts, or simple hex head bolts can be used for securing the wooden table to the cast iron table of the drill press. I use washers under the bolt heads for strength and stability (bolt heads tend to dig into the wood when tightening).

I am also a believer in using a scrap piece of plywood as a backer board when drilling. They are abundant, and it is easy to use a hold down clamp to hold the scrap backing piece, and your workpiece securely. 

I went for the simple, cheap, and easy to build because it was easy to do, and I really do not like particle board, or MDF. I live in a very humid climate, and unless they are sealed heavily / well, and sealed often, particle board and MDF swell, and come apart after a short life span. I use plywood as much as I possibly can on all my jigs, tables, and fixtures. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

One exxample.


----------



## Dakota Kid (Dec 8, 2011)

Thnx,I understand now. I'm recovering from yet another surgery so I'll have plenty of time to think though the design while recouping!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I recently replaced my old ply table. The drawer is not full depth and allows extracton of dust when sanding etc. Rather than route dado's, I laminated the top from 4 pieces of ply. I made a cabinet for more rubbish underneath.


----------



## Finley West (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice information. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I need help with drill press I have a drill press with Harvard freight table. What do you use for reference to align table square to column. Usually have to measure and trial error to align . Is there easy way to align. Help !!!!!


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

roofner said:


> I need help with drill press I have a drill press with Harvard freight table. What do you use for reference to align table square to column. Usually have to measure and trial error to align . Is there easy way to align. Help !!!!!


Hi Gary, I know this sounds stupid, but here goes. First square the table as best you possibly can, you should only have to do this once. Then find the exact center line of the bit, and scribe a line from the front to the back of the table. When the bit is lined up with that line the table is approximately square. This will work as a quick reference from then on, as long as you don't remove the table. I hope this helps. By the way can you use the crank with that HF table?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gary, since a drill press uses round bits you do not need to worry about squaring it. The table and fence will always be "square" to the bit. Just mount the HF table so it is roughly even with the work table on your drill press.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Gary, what if you put a 12" piece of threaded rod in the chuck? Then you can lower the table to where you can get your square on it to make sure the table is perpendicular to the bit.


----------



## bnaboatbuilder (Jan 10, 2013)

Just finished a drill press table this past weekend. Couldn't be happier. Already making it easier to drill bulk and repetitive parts. Making some caster mounts for my boat strongback ladder frame so I can roll the boat side to side to maximize space in the bow roof shed. Rockler cam clamps work great to quickly lock down the fence. Made a bunch of extra sacrificial inserts for sanding and drilling.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Great job John, glad you are getting good use of it.


----------



## janggeungulk (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I have needed only this type of table for my work.


----------



## rtacabinet (Apr 23, 2014)

it is best tool to drill out hole in a wodden job. You also feel proud to know that 1 year back this tool is in the list of top " 50 gadgets of the world that had changed the world "


----------

